# Neues Kaspersky-Tool für GPcode-Trojaner-Betroffene



## Newsfeed (27 Juni 2008)

Sicherheitsspezialisten von Kaspersky haben ein Programm veröffentlicht, das unter gewissen Umständen einen Großteil der vom GPcode.ak-Trojaner verschlüsselten Dateien wieder dekodieren kann.

Weiterlesen...


----------

